# OK puppy owners,how much does your puppy weigh in?



## dotndani

I am just curious.Hubby seems to think(although I don't know how he thinks this)that Duncan will be on the bigger side.
He is 10 weeks today and weighed in at 5 lbs.How about everyone else?


----------



## Cheryl

Brutus weighed 3.5 pounds at 10 weeks, but is a whopping 6 pounds at almost 4 months. Do you know how big Duncan parents are?


----------



## Olliesmom

Can't really tell at such a young age but you may be right!! But big is relavent...big at 1w lbs? That isn't so big!

Ollismom


----------



## Cheryl

Here is anaother thread on the subject. 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=486&highlight=weigh

I wouldn't mind hering an update on the weights since then.


----------



## anneks

At 4 months Mirabel is 4 pounds...sounds like Mirabel grows like Ollie


----------



## aak

At 16 weeks (4 months), Frosty weighed an even 8lbs. Anybody know how to guess the adult weight?


----------



## juliav

Bugsy is 10.6 lbs at 10.5 months, but he was 10 lbs at 7 months, go figure.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi -11 weeks, 3.5lbs and now at 18 mos. he is about 10.5 lbs. 

Shelby- 11 weeks, 4.5lbs and at 7 mos, she is 9.4 lbs. But, she has grown in length so she doesn't have that pudgy look anymore. She is also shorter than Kodi.


----------



## dotndani

Duncan's mom was 10 lbs and dad was 11 lbs.So my opinion is that Duncan will be around 10 lbs. At what age do they stop growing?Is it about 1 year?


----------



## judith

coco's weight on friday was 7 lbs, she was 6 mo. on sunday. i also would like an update of all the havs.


----------



## whitBmom

At 10 weeks Oreo weighed in at 4 lbs


----------



## Thumper

Gucci weighed 3.5 lbs at 10 weeks and 5 lbs at 12 weeks! She had a big growth spurt between the two vet visits. I'll update weight here when she goes back in a few weeks.


----------



## Missy

At 4 months- Cash weighed a wopping 12 lbs. but at 6 months he only weighs 12.6 so he has slowed way down. Jasper was about 11 lbs at 6 monhs and now at a year and half weighs 15lbs


----------



## Jan D

At 15 weeks, Havee weighed in at 5.5 lbs!


----------



## jolynn

My little man Skiver, weighs in at about 4 pounds at 6 months old. Daddy says Skiver thinks he weighs 120 pounds  Here's a new pic, one of Skiver, the second one of Seaclaid, who we will get sometime in June:


----------



## irnfit

Joann
Your boys are just too cute!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty was 4.3 lbs at 10 weeks and 5.4 at 12 weeks. Mom 9 lbs and Dad 10lbs. I hope she stays in that range.


----------



## Cheryl

Joann, by the time Seaclad comes home with you, he will be the same size (or almost) as Skiver.


----------



## CapotesMom

Capote is (almost) 12 weeks and he's 4.75 lbs. I look at the lil female puppies who are 4 months and 4 pounds and I'm like.. 'ha! I have a lil porker!' ...his dad was on the bigger side though. But his mom was teenie.


----------



## jolynn

Cheryl:
I know!! Even tho Seaclaid is going to be small as well, I think he will be bigger than Skiver.  

Tomorrow Skiver goes in to be neutered. I'm more worried than he is...of course, he doesn't know it's going to happen! LOL

Any advice out there? He is staying over night, poor baby will be traumatized without Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## JodiM

Jewels is almost 4months, and she weighs 4.5lbs


----------



## Lola

Lola is 10 1/2 lbs and is 10 months


----------



## SHOWDOWN

COBY IS 10LBS AT 10 MONTHS


----------



## havapuppy

*Riley*

Our breeder just e-mailed yesterday to say that Riley is still the biggest of the 8! At just about 6 1/2 weeks he's 2 lbs. 9oz. She said he loves his food!

Here are some new pics!


----------



## blaiseroy

Milo is 7 pounds at 14 weeks. Since I knew nothing about this breed before researchng for a new dog(and falling in love with these) I am not really sure how big they will get. Milo seems big compared to ya'lls. What is a typical male size? I am hoping he won't grow out of being a sofa/lap/snuggly dog!


----------



## Laurief

Jolynn - how did Skiver make out with the neutering??
Laurie


----------



## jolynn

Hi  Sorry I haven't posted lately, it's kind of a funny story. Skiver did great with his surgery. He weighed just 3.5 pounds at 6 months at surgery time. The vet's office did not want to let him go home; only because he is so cute! He was very good there, just looked around, didn't make a lot of noise, ate well, pooped and peed. They said he was an excellent patient. And he's been really good, just tried to lick the wound a few times, but I've been watching him pretty closely. Now...if you want to know how this fulltime job holder has been able to watch him so closely....here's the rest of the story:

Mommy couldn't let Skiver have allll the fun, so on the same day he got his operation, I had an emergency appendectomy. And oh yeah, it was my birthday, too.  Fun day for Daddy! I'm okay, but they had to do the old fashioned operation, so I'm healing slow. Skiver and I have been laying around, healing, and enjoying the nice spring weather, taking naps together and going for short walks. He seems to be bouncing back faster than me, tho! And geez, I looked at his bill, he got a complimentary pedicure; I never even got a bikini wax! I asked the Doc, 'couldn't you have at least done a tummy tuck while you were in there?' I think the Vet's office gave Skiver better treatment! Almost like a spa! LOL He also got some baby teeth removed and got his Rabies shot, too. Did great.

We are both fine; him missing a couple of ..uh..twins, and me missing an appendix.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Laurief

Joanne, I am so glad to hear all are finally well. A bikini wax -  - What are you nuts. I would have asked for the tummy tuck, lipo, boob jobs, the whole nine yards, while your out you might as well get prettied up 
Laurie


----------



## jolynn

Laurie:
I did ask for a tummy tuck, he said that was 'extra'! 

After seeing the incision, I don't think I'd want that particular surgeon doing anything 'pretty' to me! LOL 2 1/4 inches for an appendix? It only took 5 inches to get my 9 pound 11 ounce baby out!!


----------



## Laurief

Yikes!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Joann--did you rupture? We haven't had an appy that couldn't be done Laproscopically in years that was not a rupture. I am glad you and your baby are on the mend.


----------



## JimMontana

Puppy weight, in case anyone still wants these. Minka:
8 weeks: 2 lbs 
12 weeks 3.5
16 weeks 5.2
20 weeks 6.5
8 months 9.5
10.5 months 9.1 

New puppy Tully: birth weight 4 oz, 8 weeks: 2.9 lbs

We have no idea why Minka went DOWN between 8 to 10 months; appetite the same. Possibilities?: 8 months was her weight when got spayed, so we joke surgery removed that much. Or did I do my arithmetic wrong on the scale at 8 months and maybe she was 8.5, not 9.5? We're wondering if she's stopped growing?

Joanne, best wishes and maybe it's a good excuse to sit on your porch in the spring sun or something?

Jim, 
a native Michigander (who loved going up north and wondering where your place is, Joanne?)


----------



## Cheryl

Hey, I am a native Michigander, as well. I grew up in Livonia, but spent many long weekends in the Gaylord area.

Brutus weights:
10 weeks 3.4#
14 weeks 4.6#
4 mos 6.4#
18 weeks 6.6#

So maybe he is slowing down now. I think I have heard of a couple others whose weight has gone down a tad later the first year.


----------



## looloobell4

If any one still want weight she was 9 week 4 lbs 
13 week 5.5 
is that big?


----------



## Laurief

I think that it is an ok weight. It seems that myhavs are a little larger than most on this forum, Logan was 4.5 at 9 weeks, and 10lbs at 6 months, so I would guess that your baby is about the same as mine. My guys are all from the same breeder, have the same Dad & my Lexi & Logan have same Mom & 
Dad. Lily is 17 lbs, Lexi 14 lbs and Logan of course is only 6 months, so we dont know. I love their size!!! They are big enough to playwith without worrying about hurting them,yet small enought to carry anywhere you want. 
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom

I am with you Laurie. Brady was over 4 pounds when we brought him home at 8 weeks. At 1 year, he is almost 17 pounds. We always thought he was chubby, but he is cut short now and he is much smaller than we thought. Just big for a havanese. Not fat at all. I love that he is a little bigger. He is a rough and tumble kind of guy and it is nice that he is a little bigger and we don't have to worry too much about him getting hurt.


----------



## Kathy

Joanne,
Wow, that doesn't sound exactly like the birthday I bet you were hoping for! I am glad to hear you are on the mend though and so is Skiver. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Judy A

Izzy's weights have been:
3 months: 3.3 lbs
4 months: 4.7 lbs
6 months: 5.8 lbs
At the rate she's going, I don't think she will make the 9 to 10 lb's her breeder thought she'd be! That's OK, I"m getting used to her small size and I think I like it! She's pretty sturdy, so you think she's bigger.


----------



## CapotesMom

13 weeks..5.9 lbs.


----------



## jolynn

Thanks for the well wishes, just got back to this thread 
So much to read here now, we've really grown!

I'm already back to work, not much time in the sun, but some, Skiver and I enjoyed that part!

Cheryl: it did not rupture, my surgeon 'does not do' laproscopys. He wouldn't been able to anyway, lots of scar tissue from c-sections, had some other trouble he fixed up while he was in there, and the appendix was huge, he had to make the incision bigger, it was scarred up from previous trauma. I had ignored pain there before. Oops.

And Jim and Cheryl: I live in little Rogers City, about 1 hour south of the Big Mac bridge. We own a little store at Grand Lake in Presque Isle, if you are familiar with that area. That is where Skiver spends his days...the famous Hav of Grand Lake!!


----------



## whitBmom

Joanne, I am happy to hear both you and Skiver are recovering nicely - all the best 

As for and update on Oreo's weight:

Oreo at 10 weeks was 4.4 lbs
Oreo now at 6 months 8.9 lbs


----------



## jolynn

Skiver at 6.5 months is now 4 pounds!!  He seems to be eating more after his 'operation'. Or maybe he's on a growth spurt!

His 'brother' Seaclaid is now 7 weeks old, and is 3 pounds...and the breeder is worried that he is tiny! LOL
He's gonna be way bigger than Skiver at this rate! I am supposed to get an updated pic of him (he is getting too fast for the camera!) and will post it  We are picking him up in 3 weeks!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Joanne, how is Skiver anticipated to be? And has his liver been tested?*

I'm eyeing an older puppy that is 3 pounds at 6 months and Skiver is closest to this. Thank you. Both your pups are adorable. I can't wait to see the new one when you get him.

Trish

Update: breeder just told me she didn't think he'd be more than 5 lbs. that seems too small. she also said he had 1 testicle and she wants $2k for him. isn't that a little excessive? i passed. she hadn't even tested him for liver shunt. ugh.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Cosmo weighed 5lbs at 9 weeks . He is now 11 months and he weighs about 16 lbs and he is 21'' long . He is bigger than our dog Asta was at 4 years .
Cosmo is very solid he is not fat ..


----------



## jolynn

Trish; 
I have no idea how big Skiver will get. His breeder does not speak to us, and I don't know how big his sire and dam were. My vet says he will probably get in the 8 pound range, but I think that might be reaching. He is picky in his food, and I hate to give him too many treats or put gravy on his food to encourage him, as I think that will just reinforce the pickiness. But we do supplement with egg yolk, and I will put shredded cheese on his kibbles on occasion.

I have not had him tested for liver problems, and his breeder did not concern himself to test him for *anything*, but he hasn't exibited any symptoms. My vet keeps a pretty good eye on him; he has an appt tomorrow for shots and to get a couple of teeth pulled. (baby teeth not coming out, adult teeth coming in). He's a good vet, believes in preventative care and likes to see the dogs before they get sick, so he knows them and knows when something odd is happening. We're in a small town; our kids go to school together, it's more of a family place than a large city. Only 3 thousand people in the town.

I think you were right on passing on that pup. He probably would have had a lot more health problems pop up, and that is a lot of money to pay for a dog with problems. We are just hoping and praying that Skiver doesn't end up with any long lasting trouble. So far he seems healthy; once he got over the trouble in the beginning. He seems to have a little trouble hearing; looks the wrong way when there is a sound, but maybe that is a puppy thing? They never tested his hearing; they lied and said they tested, but all they said when I picked him up is 'he can hear'. Geesh. Nice testing.

Good luck, I know you'll find the perfect pup for you


----------



## TnTWalter

*Joanne...sounds like you're doing all you can at this*

point. If I go the rescue route, I'll have more unknowns as well. Plus there is never a guarantee that any puppy I get will be perfectly health, even if the breeder does every test under the sun. Same with children. We can only pray and do all we can for them, food, health, love, etc.

I did pass on that dog. So cute though.

Trish


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda is weighing in at 11 lbs and he is just over 1 year old. but he is a solid 11 lbs that is for sure.


----------



## havapuppy

At 10 weeks, Riley is 4 lbs. 10 oz.

We pick him up Friday! :biggrin1:

Here are some updated pics:


----------



## Beamer

Ho much does Duncan weigh now? almost 1 month after this thread was started.


----------



## TnTWalter

*I've read both posts and seems most are around 6 pounds*

at 6 months....

if they're 10 lbs at 6 months does that mean they'll be larger than the breed standard [>13 lb]. or do they taper off or change??

anyone that measured big at 10 months now have older dog that didn't grow much after that?

I'm looking at a dog that is 10 lbs and she says he won't get much bigger, but how can that be if he's only 6 months? perhaps he's closer to 8 months...i'll have to ask her...would that matter?

thanks.

Trish


----------



## whitBmom

Oh Riley is so cute - congratulations!!


----------



## Laurief

Trish, I think it is hard to tell, All my guys were different weights at different times, Lily seemed to be behing Lexi & logan in her early months - now she is 17lbs!!!! So I think it is all in their makeup, how much you feed them, how much exercise they get.


----------



## Cheryl

It seems like the growth does slow down as the puppy gets older. Would it rally matter to you if the dog weighed 12-15#? I weigh Brutus every week and now that he is 20 weeks, his weight has slowed already, but he is still gaining.


----------



## TnTWalter

*I was just curious how to figure it out. If there was a 'formula'.*

But my vera bradley carrier only goes up to 15 lbs..... ound: 
Trish


----------



## juliav

Trish,

Look on the bright side, if your puppy gets to be too big for the carrier, you'll just have to buy another designer tote.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

At 6 1/2 weeks Mojito is 13 1/2 Lbs and Bruise is staying at about 12 Lb. It seems Bruiser's growth has slowed down alot. However Mojito is still putting on the pounds. He is much bigger than his brother now. They are both solid muscle.


----------



## juliav

Mojito/Bruiser said:


> At 6 1/2 weeks Mojito is 13 1/2 Lbs and Bruise is staying at about 12 Lb. It seems Bruiser's growth has slowed down alot. However Mojito is still putting on the pounds. He is much bigger than his brother now. They are both solid muscle.


I am guessing it's their weight at 6.5 months, not weeks.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Oops, Sorry

Yes 6 1/2 months old. They are big but not that big. 

Thanks

George


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, I was thinking that maybe Mojito was drinking too many Mojitos to get that big, that fast


----------



## Thumper

New Weigh in today at the vets.....Gucci is 18 weeks and 6 lbs. She's seemed to slow down a bit from the big jump in weight at her last visit.

My breeder told me that some dogs stop growing around 6-8 months. Is this true? If that's the case, she'll probably only hit 8-10 lbs. I believe her mom is 8 lbs and her dad 10. Can I expect her to be in this range even though she eats ALOT. It seems like she has a very healthy appetite, and I do feed her people food for treats.

Kara


----------



## bdcdut

*weight*

My Havenese is three yrs old and weighs 20 lbs, I guess too many treats. I was told he would weigh around 15lbs.


----------



## dotndani

Duncan has an appt this Monday,so I'll know for sure,but I think he's about 6 lbs right now and he's 3 months old.He too LOVES to eat and get his "cookies"


----------



## susaneckert

Here is my pennys worth.at 6 months old when I got yoda he weighed 8 lbs now at 1 year 2 months he weigh in at 11 lbs yoda has a taste for people food also and gets it only when we visit family member that like to spoil him so the rule is chicken or hotdogs .alot of the weight I think all depends on how much you feed them and there excerise they get during the day Yoda is solid he eats his dog food twice a day morning and night ,,If you want to show then use common sense if you want just a pet any animal or people if you over feed them they will get fat I am lot bigger than my family same as animals alls it is is a guide line.that is what I think any ways LOL


----------



## Thumper

Yes, I try to be careful about just giving her very small bites of cheese or turkey, I don't want her to get fat...I think she is on the normal side and has grown a bit in length. When she's wet, she still looks tiny...

Starting the people treats was probably a bad idea. lol.....but she is VERY picky with the dog treats, there are only a few she'll like. She flips her nose up at most of them

Such a prissy dog. And SO spoiled. :biggrin1: 

lol

Kara


----------



## susaneckert

Oh talking about fussie wassie Yoda will not and I do mean will not eat any kind of dog treats soft ones hard ones it dont matter I have tryed every one I seen at the store even the ones in the bins not even dog bones like lamp bones or cow, I made some lamb one night for dinner and hubby gave Yoda the bone he ate the entire bone. He is so picky.So his treats will be hotdogs or chicken or turkey .


----------



## Thumper

Gucci will ONLY eat these Beef Jerky bites that I buy at Walmart in the pet section. They smell and look like real beef jerky. AND she will eat the dehydrated chicken breast strips. I suppose both of those are still more like people food and not doggie food! lol, Have you tried those?

I have SO bought SO many treats that she won't eat!!!! I'm lucky to have a very NON-picky Brittney Spaniel next door that I give them too! My neighbors haven't had to buy treats for their dog since I bought Guccho.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Well I would have to say that Radar, at 11 Weeks weighs in just under 4lbs. We haven't had him weighed since we got him from the Breeders. he was just over 3lbs at 10 Weeks. We'll know more when we take him for his shots on June 11th.

Derek


----------



## Jan D

Havee at 18 weeks weighs in at 7.5 pounds. His parents are 9 and 11...I hope he stays on the smaller side. Doesn't look like he will though! 

He goobles up his food 2x's a day--only 3/8 c. each time, and doesn't get many treats.


----------



## susaneckert

Ok I had to tell some one before my hubby LOL I came across a little female that is show qulity . And has been *vet exam,health certificate from a licensed vet and a written guarantee of health( 1yr). resently checked by a licensed Vet Doctor for heart, knees, skin, correct bite, and eyes. So yes I am getting a new puppy Im so excited about it.Yoda will have a play mate now*


----------



## Cheryl

Susan a new puppy for Yoda? Tell us more. Color, size, parents, etc. And of coarse pictures. Where are the pictures? Do you plan to show her? I am excited ofr you. When do you get her?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like "ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST"!:second: :thumb: Congrats Susan....pics please!!:biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

LOL she is 12 weeks old black and white OMG she is so cute and I will get her tomarrow I cant wait Yoda will just have so much fun with her Im jumping out of my skin LOL


----------



## Laurief

Susan - I cannot believe it!!!! Welcome to the world of MHS I thought you said hubby would not go for it??!
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

ME EITHER but I look at it this way what can he do if I have it hahaha


----------



## Cheryl

What a cutie. Have you picked a name yet? Just tell Hubby that Yoda found her while he was out playing. I can't wait to hear what all the he's in you family think.


----------



## susaneckert

No I have not picked a name yet he calls her maggie I will have to wait till I get her at 5 pm tomarrow night/ I truly cant beleave I did this with out talking it over with hubby OMG hes going to kill me LOL oh well he will fall in love with her just like yoda Im sure of it.The man i got her from is a Rev and he does missionary work and if in Africa right now and just wanted a great home which I asure him that I can do LOLhe said he just dont have the time for her so here went my hand I do I do LOL


----------



## Lola

She is so cute!!! My Lola is a black and white face and she looks like ZORO. Have fun with her!!!!


----------



## juliav

Susan,

She is so very cute, congratulations. Yoda is going to love being a big brother.


----------



## susaneckert

Im so nervouse she will arrive tomarrow Im waiting on the conformation of her flight. She has a long flight ahead of her so I know it will take time for her to relax ect. Im so wondering what Yoda will do .


----------



## susaneckert

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: So who is going to take me and yoda and the baby girl when hubby finds out LOL


----------



## SMARTY

I'll take the Hav's, you are on your own. I told my husband if he didn't want Smarty I would help him pack.


----------



## Thumper

Congrats!  She is adorable. Post lotsa pics!!


----------



## dboudreau

You are sneaky:behindsofa: I love it. You can stay here as long as you bring Yoda & #2. She looks very cute. Congratulations and good luck with Hubby:yield:


----------



## susaneckert

thanks all I still cant beleave I did this.wow 12 weeks ok now since I didnt get Yoda until 6 months how much do they normal weigh in at at 12 weeks old.I now know I am truly addict to this breed:lalala: this is me when I tell hubby


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks I think I will need it for the first shock of telling him,. He has no clue what I have done.I think I will :behindsofa: when I tell him LOL Ill just say but look honey look at her little face LOL


----------



## SMARTY

You could just have the puppy there when your husband gets home gets home, hope he doesn't notice, then act surprised and ask Yoda "where did you get her." Yoda will never tell.


----------



## susaneckert

That sounds real good to bad he dont work tomarrow LMAO


----------



## Doggie Nut

She's a real cutie Susan! Where is she coming from? Thanks for the pics! Make sure you take some tomorrow & post those!hoto:


----------



## Thumper

Gosh, my hubby would kill me if I did that! LOL.....you are brave!!! op2: 

Kara


----------



## Annabelle

At 14 months, Annabelle (white cotton coat) weighs 6.12 lbs. At 4 months, Sofie (white, sable and black tipped tricolor silk coat) weighs 6.8 lbs. They're cousins so I had hoped they'd be about the same size, but I guess not. Although they're both females (Annabelle has been spayed), they get along great with each other. I get the impression that Annabelle thinks she's Sofie's "mom"!


----------



## susaneckert

I am sure my hubby will kill me but once the puppy gives him his first kiss his heart will melt!!!!!! Hubby didnt want Yoda either but now its his buddy he even says when we go places to bring Yoda This little girl is from San Fransico area in calif but she is right now in africa I know!!!!! But she will be on the plan in the cabin not under so I think she will be ok.Its going to be a long flight for her poor little girl.Hopefully she will sleep most of the way. My hubby is all big and bad type but I know how he melts too hee hee


----------



## Thumper

I have an IDEA.........

Say that it is his "Father's Day Present"

hehe

ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## susaneckert

:whoo: I think that might work LOL :biggrin1: with a big :kiss: from the little girl


----------



## Doggie Nut

Africa? Wow! Will there be any isolation period?:ear:


----------



## susaneckert

No there is wll not be every thing has been done for what I have been told Im so glad she will be in the cabin than under the ariplan. Since it is so far away.talk about jet lag


----------



## Doggie Nut

Susan, how in the world did you find her? (no pun intended!)lane:


----------



## juliav

Wow Susan, Africa!!!! I didn't even know there were Havs in Africa!!! Did you have a chance to check out the breeder?


----------



## susaneckert

this man came from San Fransico and his work as sent him to africa he is not from there. yes I have ask all kinds of questions and then some


----------



## Beamer

*wow*

Africa! wow, thats a long haul!! how many hous is his flight?:ear:


----------



## Beamer

*Mangos weight*

Just got mangos weight... as of today he is 9wks old. he weights 2.1 pounds.
Pretty small eh? Anyone elses Havs been this small at 9wks? Could he go through a growth spurt? or will he gain little by little until he is done growing? How much might he weigh after he is done?
Thanks!


----------



## susaneckert

IM not sure as of yet how amany hour the flight is


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you for letting me know in priv about scams I will not be getting my little girl puppy I western union the money and thank G it went to the wrong place so he could not get the money.And I did find out I was in one of the biggest frauds out there they know who he is so I gave phone number and addresses .Thank g too I will get all my money back my heart is broken no puppy I can not beleave people could look in the mirror every day knowing they are doing this to loveing caring people its just wrong.I was lucky for every one that might come on this site and who is already here if it sounds like a good price or great price in my case RIN RUN AWAY and dont look back,.I love this site!!!!!! GREAT caring people are here.


----------



## Laurief

Susan, you are really a very brave woman!!! I like the idea of a fathers day gift!!! From Yoda!!! I hope to see pics and info tomorrow morning. 
By the way, I really like the name Maggie! 

Good Luck tonight.
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty's weights are:

9 weeks 4.2 lbs
12 weeks 6.5
17 weeks 8.1 (today at vet)

Someone please tell me she is going to stop growing soon. Mom & Dad were under 10 lbs. She feels healthy to the touch, but I will find out this week end if I have let her get too fat.


----------



## Lily's Momma

Lily is 7 months and is about 13 lbs, Rudy is 4 months is 5 lbs.


----------



## SMARTY

Nigel and Rudy are so much smaller that Smarty (4 months). Maybe it is a girl thing. I just know she is going to stop gaining soon. She must be an early bloomer.


----------



## Doggie Nut

You make me laugh! I have a friend who has a male hav that weighs 20 lbs.! Valentino is 18 mos. and weighs 13 lbs. The breeder thought based on his parents he would be about 9-10. At 8 wks. he weighed [email protected] [email protected] 6 mos. [email protected] 1 yr. 12.40. I think he needs more exercise cause he really doesn't eat a huge amount of food!:bump2: :tape:


----------



## SMARTY

I'm afraid Smarty will get too big to go on the plane with me.:ban: :bump2: Maybe I'll get her a treadmill or better still give her mine, I never use it. :faint: She does spend a good deal of time outside, always running in circles and attacking something. Our poor barn cats run for their lives when they see her coming. :fear: I know, muscle weighs more than fat, she is solid muscle.


----------



## marjrc

Ricky weighs 15 lbs. now, at 11 months. Sammy weighs 9 lbs at 10 1/2 months. You can see there is a big difference between the two. Ricky is very solid, no extra fat at all on him. He's tall and built bigger is all. His parents are both 10 lbs, so go figure!! lol


----------



## dboudreau

I weighed Sam today, he is 17 months old and 15 - 16 pounds. Hard to tell with the bathroom scale. :blah: But I think he weighs 13 pounds and then 2 - 3 pounds of hair. I am told that it can take 3-5 years for a full coat to come in. I'm scared, really scared. Sam has enough hair now.:lalala:


----------



## ECudmore

*how much does your puppy weigh*

Racquet is four months old nd weighs 10 1/2 pounds, does that mean he will weigh 20 pounds at one year?


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> I'm afraid Smarty will get too big to go on the plane with me.:ban:


Sandy, Is their a weight restriction for them to be on a plane?


----------



## TnTWalter

*Took this from NWA:*


Two (2) small pets of the same species may share a kennel if they are between 3 months and 6 months, are comparable size not weighing over 15 lbs total including kennel, or if they are adult mother and offspring under 4 months. 
The maximum kennel size permitted is 17Lx12Wx8H inches (43Lx32Wx20H cm). 
*The combined weight of your pet(s) and kennel may not exceed 15 pounds (6.8 kg). *
Pets in excess of these limits are not permitted in the cabin, but may accompany you and travel with your luggage or as cargo. 
Carry-on kennels must be leak proof and be ventilated on two (2) or more sides. The hard-sided Cabin Kennel® and soft-sided Sherpa® pet containers (available
at most pet supply stores) meet these requirements.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Those of you with dogs a little 'big boned'...is their height*

within the AKC range? I know there's no weight limit, but I'm curious about the height of these big boys and girls?

_The height range is from 8 1/2 to 11 1/2 inches, with the ideal being between 9 and 10 1/2 inches, measured at the withers, and is slightly less than the length from point of shoulder to point of buttocks, creating a rectangular outline rather than a square one._

Thank you.

Trish


----------



## Laurief

Debbie, So funny - I think that Logan has about 1-2 lbs of hair on him too!!
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY

Christy, yes there is a weight limit, and a limit for my back.:crutch:

TnTWalter, the best I could get on Smarty is 8.5 inches at the withers (4 months tomorrow):decision: 

I wonder if we could start a thread that would allow us to do an excell spread sheet. Members could fill in for there dogs using age, weight, height maybe up to 2 years. Might be good for research.:gossip:


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> Christy, yes there is a weight limit, and a limit for my back.:crutch:


Wow! I never knew there was a weight restriction for a pet flying. Ouch! Soory about your back Sandy!


----------



## TnTWalter

*My poor beagle is DOWN to about 26 pounds*

and I was carrying him like a baby last night and thinking....

"he's so light!!"

Trish


----------



## Heather

Hello, I am Oreo's Mom and new to having a Havanese so far he's been so loving and the louder my kids get and the more kids that are in the house with him the happier he is. We rescued Oreo from a farm. He hates to go outside so we use pup pads. He was eight months when we got him, and at 13 lbs. After being with us he shot up to 15 lbs. at 11 months. He seems to be a bit bigger than the other Havanese even in length and height our vet doesn't seem conscerned he says he looks much healthier and happier than he did at our first visit. He's Akc register as a Havanese so I' m sure he is the correct breed. Behaves very well and so sweet.


----------



## Brady's mom

Heather,
There are a few of us with heavier than average havanese. Brady is 17 pounds. He is just over 1 year old. He is a very sturdy hav, we say he is solid, but he is not fat. I would have thought maybe he was, but he was cut very short and we were shocked at how thin he is. Who knew Brady's mom is 15 pounds and his dad is 14 pounds. Brady was always big. He was the only one in his litter, so he had lots of milk all to himself and a lot of room to grow in her. He came home at 8 weeks and was almost 4 pounds then. Sometimes I would love it if I could carry him in a bag, but I really do like that he can rough house and play hard and I don't need to worry too much about him getting hurt. Bigger is better sometimes:tea:


----------



## marbenv

Wow! I didn't know they could get so big! I thought they were usually around 10 pounds, But I guess that's an average. I was going to get a boy because of the temperament thing, but maybe I should think about a girl. 20# is pretty heavy. We want to be able to take ours on a plane cause we travel to see family. I didn't know there was a weight restriction. One of the +'s for the Hav was that you could easily travel with it, but not if it weighs in at 20#. 

OH, well. Guess it's just like having kids. You take what you get and deal with it. The good, the bad, the happy, the sad. At least the dog won't give me lip. Right???LOL

Marsha


----------



## Brady's mom

Talk to your breeder. They usually have an idea of weight a puppy will come in at. My breeder's largest is a girl, so I don't think that matters. Brady comes from a large line, so I knew he would be a big guy!


----------



## Beamer

*Brady*

Is Brady just heavy or is he actually tall/long? 
But he is cute... sooooooooooo..


----------



## Cosmosmom

I am just curious why this thread and topic comes up so often . ? Why are you all so concerned about their weight .
I knew that there weight varied when i bought the breed ..


----------



## Laurief

Heather, Mythree come from the same Dad who is 18 lbs., and all of mine are on the heavier side, like Brady. Lily is 17lbs. Lexi 15, and Logan at 7 months is 12 lbs. Like humans, I think the parents weight must have an inpact on how big the pups will grow to be.
Laurie


----------



## marbenv

Cosmosmom,

I don't care, except for the fact that I want to be able to carry him on the plane so that he can travel with us. We have to fly to visit our kids and grandkids and I

don't want to have to leave him behind because he is too big to carry-on. That is one of the reasons we wanted a dog in the toy breed category.

I'll tell the breeder what we want, but I know there are no guarantees. May be organic food would help, so they don't get GH in the meat/dairy?

Marsha


----------



## Missy

My boys are bigger too- Jasper is 15 pounds- and Cash is already 13 or 14 at 6 months-- so we will see. Jasper grew after a year. from calling around --- I found a lot of breeders who specialized in family pets who purposely tried to breed slightly larger dogs 15-17 lbs as opposed to the standard. We loved this idea. And just happened to get larger pups. But even the show breeder we went to said it was really hard to predict - she had one litter where one pup grew up to be 9lbs and another 17lbs and both mom and pop were small dogs 9-10lbs.


----------



## marbenv

I just went on AA, Delta, and United sites and the only weight restriction I see is that two dogs in the same kennel can't weigh more than 20# Each. So I don't see that 0ne 20# Hav is a problem if his carrier will fit under the seat, so I think my concern is a moot point. I thought someone had said they have to weigh under 15# to go on the plane as carry-on. Maybe I misunderstood. So....whew! Don't have to be concerned about that.

M.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Now it makes sense why you are concerned , I was ableto fly with Asta I could not fly with Cosmo . I do not know how much he weighs as he has not been to the vet in a while but I would say he weighs about 16lbs . It is his length - he is 21 '' He does not fit in a sherpa any more . He cannot turn around . 
They do not weigh the dogs when you check in - that is not something you have to worry about . I never had a problem with them weighing Asta on Alaska . They did see his size one time and asked if he fit in the sherpa and could turn arond and he could . After that I always had him in the sherpa when i checked in .. 
His sister weighed 18lbs and she was good sized and not fat - just a nice healthy dog ..


----------



## juliav

Cosmosmom - there are a lot of threads about the size/weight of the Havanese. I guess it comes from the fact that there is quite a range of sizes in the Havanese. The smaller ones who are 8 1/2" can be as little as 7 or 8 lbs fully grown the large ones who are closer to 11" can go all the way up to 18 lbs or more. I think it's just curiosity and personal prefernce of the size.


----------



## marjrc

Heather, welcome to the forum!! I hope we get a chance to see some pics of your Oreo! Lemme guess...... is he black and white?  lol We have a couple of other Oreos here too. Great name - almost picked it myself!

If we went by what the breeder thought our pup, Ricky, would weigh, he'd have stopped gaining weight around 10 lbs. Both his parents are 10 lbs., but he's weighed 15 lbs for a few months already. He's 10.5 months now. He's also quite long and tall. 

Sammy, our adorable little runt from Hungary, is a small guy at 9 lbs. and built much smaller than Ricky.


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer at 14 weeks old*

Beame weighs 2.9 lbs todat at the vet @ 14weeks. He's a small boy!


----------



## Sunnygirl

When we picked our pup up at exactly 9 weeks, he weighed 3 lbs. 7 oz. The breeder said she expected him to end up on the high end of the Havanese standard - 13 lbs. or so. Time will tell.


----------



## jolynn

Seaclaid was 5.6 pounds at 10 weeks old


----------



## juliav

Joanne,

Looks like Shaw is going to be a big boy.


----------



## jolynn

Julia:

I think so! And the breeder was worried because he seemed a bit smaller than his other puppies! LOL When we took Skiver with us to pick Shaw up, he couldn't believe how tiny Skiver was! Of course, he thought he was the cutest thing (he is), but it was hard for him to believe that he was only 1.5 pounds when his breeder let us have him.

But...he's really been eating since Shaw came! I think he knows he has to catch up if he wants to keep up with this new BIG guy!!


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu is 4 lbs at 16 weeks.


----------



## NancyVB

Emma was full grown when we got her, she weighs 11 lbs.
Oscar was 18 weeks and he weighed 3.5 lbs. At 2 years he is now 10 lbs.


----------



## calidu

Lily is 18 weeks old and weighs 8 lbs.


----------



## mellowbo

Sunnygirl said:


> When we picked our pup up at exactly 9 weeks, he weighed 3 lbs. 7 oz. The breeder said she expected him to end up on the high end of the Havanese standard - 13 lbs. or so. Time will tell.


Wow, if 13 lbs is the high end then my Vinny is GIGANTIC at 18 lbs, lol.


----------



## Janizona

*weights*

I've been breeding and showing Havs for about 12 years and I know my lines pretty well. I always give my pup buyers an estimate on the adult size and I'm usually within a pound.

My rule of thumb is, a pup that weighs under 3 lbs at 8 weeks, they will be under 10 pounds as an adult. A pup that weights 3-3 1/2 pounds at 8 weeks will end up about 10-12 pounds. A 4 -4 1/2 pound pup will be about 14 pounds.

Of course it depends on the parents and the lines. Some of my pups grow faster and get there quick and others take more time. Generally height is done about 9 months and weight is mostly done at about 14 months. I find that some will add a pound by the age of 2.

Hope that helps! 
Janet Hicks


----------



## lfung5

Let's see. 
Scudder will be 10 months Oct 3rd. He is 9.5 inches and 12.4 lbs. He was about 3 1/2 lbs at 8 weeks. I would guess that, because I had him weighed at 9.5 weeks and he was just under 4lbs.

Freddie was 2.8 at 10 weeks and is now 13 lbs at 2 yrs old! He grew slow and kept growing. LOL. He is tall too 11.5-12 inches!

Bella was 4 lbs at 7 months and is now 6lbs at 3 years old.



Janizona said:


> I've been breeding and showing Havs for about 12 years and I know my lines pretty well. I always give my pup buyers an estimate on the adult size and I'm usually within a pound.
> 
> My rule of thumb is, a pup that weighs under 3 lbs at 8 weeks, they will be under 10 pounds as an adult. A pup that weights 3-3 1/2 pounds at 8 weeks will end up about 10-12 pounds. A 4 -4 1/2 pound pup will be about 14 pounds.
> 
> Of course it depends on the parents and the lines. Some of my pups grow faster and get there quick and others take more time. Generally height is done about 9 months and weight is mostly done at about 14 months. I find that some will add a pound by the age of 2.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Janet Hicks


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu weighed 2.2 lbs at 10 weeks! My uneducated guess is that she will end up about 7 lbs. As long as she is healthy and her liver test out ok, I don't care how big she gets. Lulu and Vinny both give the BIGGEST, sweetest puppy kisses! lol


----------



## irnfit

I just weighed them this morning - Kodi...11.2 lbs...will be 2 yrs old Nov 5
Shelby...10.8 lbs...will be 1 yr. Oct. 7


----------



## Atomickittyn

Yoyo is 5 months and 11.5 lbs. We were concerned that he was overweight but our vet said that he wasn't. We contacted our breeder and she said that one of the pups from his litter that she kept is also a big boy, so it's likely that the litter was just a big one! We're constantly doing the "can you feel the ribs easily" test and he always passes, so I guess we'll just have to content ourselves with the fact that he is a big boy.


----------



## Lina

Wow, that is a big boy! I thought Kubrick was pretty big (he's 8.5 lbs at almost 5mo) but I guess he's more towards the lower end of big when compared to cute Yoyo.


----------



## mellowbo

Atomickittyn said:


> Yoyo is 5 months and 11.5 lbs. We were concerned that he was overweight but our vet said that he wasn't. We contacted our breeder and she said that one of the pups from his litter that she kept is also a big boy, so it's likely that the litter was just a big one! We're constantly doing the "can you feel the ribs easily" test and he always passes, so I guess we'll just have to content ourselves with the fact that he is a big boy.


Boy, can I relate to that! Our Vinny is one year and is 18-19 lbs! He too is a big boy. I have to really watch him though. I keep trying to leave food down for little Lulu and when Vinny sees her eating it he eats it too.......If you knew Vinny you would know that's because he wants everything any other dog has! He hides toys from Lulu and Dillon. Soooo, I keep doing the rib test on him too, lol.
It is so funny though. When we go to bed at night we pick up the food because when we all get in bed we hear the dish scraping the floor in the kitchen. It's Dillon, the lab who will race you to a tomato and have it eated before you get there. As long as we are up and about he will not eat the puppy's food. You and bank on him sneaking in there when we go to bed to check out what's left. We have started leaving a few kibbles in the dish just to get a good laugh at him every night....pulling one over on us!! lol.


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah! More bigger havs. Brady is 17-18 pounds and just a big hav. He is not fat, just big. Brady put on the most weight between 4-8 months. If I remember correctly, he was 15 pounds or so at 8 months. He only put on a few pounds after that. It is nice having a sturdy little dog. I always say that my dreams of a purse dog ended quickly though. He is a little heavy to carry for long periods.


----------



## mellowbo

Brady's mom said:


> Yeah! More bigger havs. Brady is 17-18 pounds and just a big hav. He is not fat, just big. Brady put on the most weight between 4-8 months. If I remember correctly, he was 15 pounds or so at 8 months. He only put on a few pounds after that. It is nice having a sturdy little dog. I always say that my dreams of a purse dog ended quickly though. He is a little heavy to carry for long periods.


Karen, now you just have to get another one! haha. I totally agree with you, the bigger havs are so solid and sturdy. I love that about Vinny. And then there's little Lulu. She is so small and fragile but easy to carry around and snuggle with. I love that too. Now I just need what they call a "standard" size and I will have it all! How can you have too many havs? lol.


----------



## Laurief

My guys are all on the heavy side, like Brady. My Lexi is the smallest but at 14-15 lbs. I love that they are bigger and sturdy, so much easier to play with - although I would love to have a little purse (girlie girl) but cant imagine like without my "big" puppies!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

I agree. My Freddie and Scudder are both around 13lbs and I like how sturdy they are. I can squeeze and cuddle with them. Bella is easy to carry, but too fragile. I also have to worry about birds of prey with her only being 6lbs. There's no way a bird is going to pick up a 13lb dog!


----------



## CinnCinn

Rudy:
9 weeks 3.5 lbs
11 weeks 4.0 lbs
19 weeks 8.1 lbs
8 mo. 11.1 lbs
Almost 10 mo. & 11.6 lbs

Rocky:
12 weeks 5.69 lbs
19 weeks 8.3 lbs
He's almost 21 weeks right now.

Rocky seemed to grow faster than Rudy, but tapering off. I'm hoping they'll be about the same size, 12 lbs, when full grown.


----------



## lfung5

Maybe Rudy will catch up to his BIG brother, now that he likes his food!


----------



## Missy

Jasper was 3.5 lbs when we got him at 8 wks-- he was 14 lbs at a year, and is 16 lbs at almost two years. But he is not fat- in-fact he grew in height after a year. He is now a squarer dog.

Cash was 5.8 lbs when we got him at 12 wks-- and get this-- he was *12lbs* at 16wks-- I was so scared I was going to have a 25 lb hav on our hands... at 10 months he was 17lbs --- I really hope he is done. I like that they are bigger-- but he's getting kind of hard to pick up- I think he may be heavier now-- the vet said he too is just big but not fat.


----------



## mellowbo

lfung5 said:


> I agree. My Freddie and Scudder are both around 13lbs and I like how sturdy they are. I can squeeze and cuddle with them. Bella is easy to carry, but too fragile. I also have to worry about birds of prey with her only being 6lbs. There's no way a bird is going to pick up a 13lb dog!


I know what you mean about the birds of prey. I can't let Lulu in the back yard without me because I'm afraid of the hawks!


----------



## Tiff

At 7 weeks, Desi was 3 lb 3 oz


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu is 4 months today and weighs 4.4 lbs.


----------

